# Challenge- Favourite Legion



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw this this idea on another forum (and I duly took part in it there) so I thought I'd cart the idea over here where there are far more intelligent, reasonable people... I can berate constantly into agreeing with me. :threaten: :so_happy:
I can't really beat the original author's introduction so I'll let him speak for me:



eagleboy7250 said:


> I figured it would be fun to see everybody's favorite legion in a not so bland post or vote. Instead I figured let's do it as a voting challenge. Everyone get's a chance to voice their opinion, talk a little smack, and hopefully have a good time.


Start with a list of the Legion's

*Blood Angels (**9)*
 
*Dark Angels (9)*
 
*Imperial Fists (9)*
 
*Iron Hands (9)*

*Raven Guard (9)*
 
*Salamanders (9)*
 
*Space Wolves (9)*
 
*Ultramarines (9)*
 
*White Scars (9)*

Quote the above list in your post, but with the altered numbers for each Legion present in the post before yours, and give a +1 to one Legion and a -1 to another (you must do both!). Only *1* vote of plus and minus otherwise your votes will be discounted 

When a Legion reaches 0, they are eliminated- when a Legion is eliminated the process starts again with the remaining Legions (so this could take a while to strip it back to the No.1 Legion).

Here's an example (and my own vote)



> *Blood Angels (**9)*
> 
> *Dark Angels (9)*
> 
> ...



Note: this didn't seem to fit the 40k Fluff section properly so at a loss I put it here


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

*Blood Angels (10) + 1

Dark Angels (9)

Imperial Fists (9)

Iron Hands (9)

Raven Guard (9)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7) -1

Ultramarines (10)

White Scars (9)*

I really liked the old Blood Angels fluff from Angels of Death, Space Furries are just very poorly thought out fluff-wise and suffer really badly from the MOAR-Awesome complex that Space Marines suffer from. 

Aramoro


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Blood Angels (11) + 1

Dark Angels (9)

Imperial Fists (9)

Iron Hands (9)

Raven Guard (9)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7) 

Ultramarines (9) -1

White Scars (9)


Blood Angels - the Chapter that first drew me into 40k with their great fluff and torture honour because of the sacrifice of their Primarch to save the universe.

Ultramarines - A bunch of overhyped pretty boys that are actually pretty usless when you read their fluff properly and are only ina possition of power as they got lucky enough to have a dumb Primarch and didn't do any fighting during the Heresy as they were miles from it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Ultramarines - A bunch of overhyped pretty boys that are actually pretty usless when you read their fluff properly and are only ina possition of power as they got lucky enough to have a dumb Primarch and didn't do any fighting during the Heresy as they were miles from it.


With this sort of argument I wonder why people don't dislike the Dark Angels even more than the Ultramarines- they did even less than the UM during the Heresy they did relatively bugger all during the Scouring wilst the Ulramarines were out holding the Imperium together and since then they can hardly be said to be working in favour of the Imperium most of the time...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> With this sort of argument I wonder why people don't dislike the Dark Angels even more than the Ultramarines- they did even less than the UM during the Heresy they did relatively bugger all during the Scouring wilst the Ulramarines were out holding the Imperium together and since then they can hardly be said to be working in favour of the Imperium most of the time...


Actually, in official fluff, even though they were miles away at the time of the Heresy.. they were the first to arrive back, long before the Ultramarines.. Plus, the half of the legion that was their did alot to help rebuild the Imperium.... They weren't at full strength and had helped in the fighting.

Plus given half their legion were courupted by Luthor and the returning Angels had to destroy their own planet to defeat the fallen... its hard for them to be expected to do much when they no longer had a proper recruiting world and devoted a large portion of their time to tracking down their fallen brothers.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, in official fluff, even though they were miles away at the time of the Heresy.. they were the first to arrive back, long before the Ultramarines.. Plus, the half of the legion that was their did alot to help rebuild the Imperium.... They weren't at full strength and had helped in the fighting.
> 
> Plus given half their legion were courupted by Luthor and the returning Angels had to destroy their own planet to defeat the fallen... its hard for them to be expected to do much when they no longer had a proper recruiting world and devoted a large portion of their time to tracking down their fallen brothers.


They only (with the Space Wolves) arrived at Terra a day or 2 before the Ultramarines despite the UM having to cross 2 3rds of the galaxy to get to Terra- and the DA did basically bugger all to rebuild the Imperium, the Space Wolves were in a far worse situation than them numbers wise but even they did more to help.
Plus the Dark Angels didn't even know any of the Fallen had survived Caliban till long after the Scouring...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Blood Angels (10) -1

Dark Angels (9)

Imperial Fists (10) +1

Iron Hands (9)

Raven Guard (9)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7) 

Ultramarines (9) 

White Scars (9)

Imperial Fists: For the defence of Terra in the times of such great heresy and then being able to split thier legion so many times and still kick ass

Blood Angels - How can 1 army obviously continue to embrace a flaw that leads them to the path of chaos and for that matter be super human and not overcome the black rage!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> Blood Angels - How can 1 army obviously continue to embrace a flaw that leads them to the path of chaos and for that matter be super human and not overcome the black rage!


Yet.. they've been embracing that flaw since the Heresy when their Primarch sacrificed himself.... 10 thousand years and they've still not fallen to chaos, where as many lesser chapters have less flaws and they fall easily.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

> Blood Angels (10)
> 
> *Dark Angels (8) -1*
> 
> ...


Everyone knows the White Scars beat up on the Ravenwing...right? =D


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Blood Angels (10) 

*Dark Angels (9) + 1*

Imperial Fists (10) 

Iron Hands (9)

*Raven Guard (8) -1*

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7) 

Ultramarines (9) 

White Scars (10)

Love the Dark Angels, especially their fluff.

Raven Guard get the -1 because they suckk:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Blood Angels (10)

Dark Angels (9) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (10) + 1

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7)

Ultramarines (8)-1

White Scars (10) 

+1 for Iron Hands because they have interesting fluff, all the awesome bionics
and there dread heads lol

-1 for Ultramarines, boring colour scheme and fluff, there just so generic,


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Blood Angels (10)-1

Dark Angels (9) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (10) 

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)+1

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10) 

Space wolves,
Brave and honorable warriors who will defend their allies to the very end and pursue their enemies into the depths of hell if need be.

Blood Angels,
I hate twilight..... Enough said about that.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

9 on the blood angels. Forgot to sub it and pos iPhone won't edit the damn post.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Blood Angels (10)

Dark Angels (10)+1 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (10) 

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)

Ultramarines (7)-1

White Scars (10)

It was a tough one for me choosing DA over Salamanders, Salamanders are my favourite legion, but I fell in love with the DA first back in second edition when all the Salamanders had was a footnote in the Ultramarine's codex about the legions and their successors. That, and I'm currently collecting a DA/AoA joint army.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Blood Angels (9) (fixed for Gen.Ahab)

Dark Angels (10) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (10) 

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (7) -1

Ultramarines (8) +1

White Scars (10)

Don't get me wrong I love the Space Wolves (I have viking blood in my veins) but they're Codex is a tragic example of power creep. They do much more then standard marines for cheaper, sure there characters are hella expensive but no one is making you take them. They could have added flavor but they chose to add power.

There are Chapters I like allot more then UM (DA, RG, WS) but I can't let them go down without doing my part to counteract the nerd hate that clings to them. I really like their Greco/Roman style, Blue and Gold looks much better the Red and Gold, and all the love they get from GW is really just SM love, anything they have or get can be used by any other chapter. Lastly in the fluff they have done more to save the Imperium of Man then any other Chapter and if that Imperium ever falls their domain of Ultramar will be the last best hope for humanity. I think their only flaw is that they were made by people who loved bold chivalrous knights, King Arthur and benevolent leadership and have survived to a time when most of the games fans like sparkly vampires, angry wolves and emo angels.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the assistance there capt. Lol But come one now.... Can't dock the space puppies for their codex being slightly above average.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Thanks for the assistance there capt. Lol But come one now.... Can't dock the space puppies for their codex being slightly above average.


People are using the fact that Ultramarines are blue as their reason so let's not start complaining about a legitimate reason in comparison


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well..... They are a very bluey blue. Lol


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Blood Angels (9) (fixed for Gen.Ahab)

Dark Angels (10) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11) +1

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (6) -1

Ultramarines (8) 

White Scars (10)

I just don't like space wolves. Kind of a silly concept if you think about it. WOOOLLLVES IN SPAAAAAACE!!! might as well be space walrus

Someone said something about being dread heads and that's reason enough for me.

woog out!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

> Blood Angels (8)-1
> 
> Dark Angels (10)
> 
> ...



the blood angels are, unfortunately, to depressing and just plain red for me, i mean they could have been the coolest legion ever if Sanguinius had joined Horus, but he chose to be a hero, got himself killed and caused his legion to turn into moping gits who see visions of him :wacko:

Space wolves: i started collecting them because of their fluff, and that is still why i love them so much. as for what woog said, they are based of viking mythology, and just simply named wolves because of the canis helix and their fierce nature. they are the most loyal of all the legions, never doubting the emperor or their extremely cool primarch. they also beat the piss out of the wimpy thousand sons, and that just puts them at the top of my list. the whole of prospero was ravaged by them at the emperor's command. i also like the fur that they wear and the fact that they basically told Guilliman and his smurfs to shove their codex astartes up their arses. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark Angels (10) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11) 

Raven Guard (8) 

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8) +1

Ultramarines (7) -1

White Scars (10)

To all those saying wolves in space is silly I must say you are overlooking many other "in space" things that are just as silly. For example, "vampires in space!" "khans in space!" "Edgar Allen Poe in space!" "Romans in space!" It's just a silly argument. I also don't believe their fluff is nearly as bad as some people say. I particularly like Bjorn and the fluff of their special characters besides Lukas. 

I don't like Ultramarines because they are GW's poster boy and are infallible in every way. Just toooo perfect to exist in the world of 40k imo.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)-1 

Dark Angels (10) 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11) 

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)

Ultramarines (7) 

White Scars (11)+1

Getting tired of the twilight marines running around with insane rules just because they had to top the space wolf rules.

I've always thought White Scars were cool being primarily a fast attack chapter.

Need to add the chaos chapters to this. Arguably by the fluff the Alpha Legion has done more to preserve the dominion of man then any other chapter.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

lol yeah i agree. I hate any space marine legion. Or i would have built a space marine army. I just really don't like space wolves. "canis helix" or not THEY RIDE FUCKING WOLVES!!!!!!!!

woog out!


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (9) -1 

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11) 

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9) +1

Ultramarines (7) 

White Scars (11)




Space Wolves: because they do not let pragmatism or utilitarian arguments walk over their ideals.

Dark Angels: because they don't 'forgive and forget' =P


43


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (10) +1

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11) 

Raven Guard (7) -1

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9)

Ultramarines (7) 

White Scars (11)

Dark Angels: The Dark Angels hold true to the value of honor and drive to correct any wrongs committed. They are also extremely tenacious, a value which I admire. They have their traditions that they don't let die with the Ravenwing.Besides, what other group can liberate a world enslaved to xenos with 4 individuals?

Raven Guard: Sneaking around in power armor? Not really that believable, sorry.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (11) +1

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9)

Ultramarines (7)

White Scars (10) -1

Dark Angels: the have a unique background, goals and so on.

White Scars: what kind of damn tactic is it engaging people on bikes? Useless in some combat zones.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (10) -1

Imperial Fists (11) +1

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9)

Ultramarines (7)

White Scars (10)

Dark angels: They should so forgive and forget. Shit happens

Imperial Fists: Everything about them, is freaking awesome. The paint scheme, the iconografy, the fluff. Who can say no to the yellow siege masters!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)-1

Dark Angels (10) 

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9)

Ultramarines (7)+1

White Scars (10)

Honestly Smurfs are the least psychotic of the bunch so they get my vote (I hate all loyalists just some less then others)

Why blood angels? Simple I hate their new codex.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (11) +1

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)-1

Ultramarines (7)

White Scars (10)

Dark Angels: They were slowed down by Russ and the wolves of fenris otherwise they would have made it to the siege of terra and helped out.

Space Wolves: Codex, slowing down the dark angels


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Twilight Marines things confuses me, Blood Angels have been around for 20 years longer than Twilight . They have a kind of Venetian aesthetic and has more in common with tales like that of Elizabeth Báthory, in style at least. 

I mean feel free to hate them but at least know why you hate them.

Aramoro


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. just because some illinformed idiot saw that some had gold armour and though 'Sparklie vampires!' doesn't mean they're 'Twilight'. Hell... Death company and Astorath? Gabriel Seth, Lemartes, Furioso Dreadnaughts? Dare you to go up to them and call them sparklie


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah.. just because some illinformed idiot saw that some had *Blue* armour and though *Smurfs* doesn't mean they're *Smurfs*.

They bring out the Smurf comment, we bring out the Twilight comment. It is kinda interesting how both SW & BA were released right when Twilight was in the mainstream.

This is actually turning out to be fun and leading to some spirted discussion on peoples likes and dislikes.

Also I have the count at: (LukeValantine forgot to add & subtract his votes)

Blood Angels (6)

Dark Angels (11)

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> The Twilight Marines things confuses me, Blood Angels have been around for 20 years longer than Twilight . They have a kind of Venetian aesthetic and has more in common with tales like that of Elizabeth Báthory, in style at least.
> 
> I mean feel free to hate them but at least know why you hate them.
> 
> Aramoro


It's just a joke tbh. Lol the only things that they actually have in common is that they both include vampiric pretty boys. I hate them for a whole host of reasons but I just didn't want to go through them all.


----------



## Vicious (Aug 18, 2009)

Blood Angels (6)+1

Dark Angels (11)-1

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (8)

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10)

Blood angels: Cool iconography, fluff and screw camouflage, read armor FTW

Dark Angels ; dresses FTL


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (10)

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (10) (subtracted by one)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (9)

Space Wolves (9) (added one)

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10)

Iron Hands: Total bastards that seem to hate anyone not in their chapter (ubless he/she is a member of the adeptus mechanicus)

Space Wolves: I like their fur pelts and their attitude nevermind the fact that they are vikings IN SPACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

High_Seraph said:


> Dark Angels: They were slowed down by Russ and the wolves of fenris otherwise they would have made it to the siege of terra and helped out.
> 
> Space Wolves: Codex, slowing down the dark angels


The Dark Angels weren't slowed by the Space Wolves, the Space Wolves were slowed by the Alpha Legion but that's it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark Angels reinforcement group was slowed by night lords I believe.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Blammer said:


> Iron Hands: Total bastards that seem to hate anyone not in their chapter (ubless he/she is a member of the adeptus mechanicus)


sorry but where do u get that from, Iron hands dont hate others that are not apart of their chapter, they hate the flesh cause its weak thats why there big on bionics, its the other way round people outside the chapter view them as having an unhealthy relationship with the adeptus mechanicus, so its the outsiders that are the haters more


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (10)

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (10)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (10) +1

Space Wolves (8) -1

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10)

Reason: Wolves drop a point because they are hypocritical bastards. Read the HH book "A Thousand Sons." They condemned the T-sons for being impure when they were just as corrupt and tainted as them, if not more so. (For some reason, since I got into 40k, back in the rogue trader days, I never liked the space wolves.)

Salamanders go up a point because they not only look cool, but like to burn shit. If I were to even make a loyal space marine army, (which is slim to none, and slim left town) I would do salamanders.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

yanlou said:


> sorry but where do u get that from, Iron hands dont hate others that are not apart of their chapter, they hate the flesh cause its weak thats why there big on bionics, its the other way round people outside the chapter view them as having an unhealthy relationship with the adeptus mechanicus, so its the outsiders that are the haters more


It's in the Iron Hands Index Astartes article- they dislike the other Chapters but especially the Raven Guards and Salamanders who they deem to be weak.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, the wolves were right: the sons were tainted. Magnus had made packs with chaos and they all owed their souls to tzeentch. However, they were right for the wrong reasons. They believed their psykic power came from purer sources, which in a way was true since the Tsons were only able to use their powers because of the pact made with chaos, but they still drew their power from the warp.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, a lot of wolf hating around here. i bet if we didnt get that shiny new codex, a lot less people would have negativeised them. every dog needs a loving home


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's in the Iron Hands Index Astartes article- they dislike the other Chapters but especially the Raven Guards and Salamanders who they deem to be weak.


thats the point they dislike other chapters not hate them theres the difference, if its haters then black templars fit that discription more,


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i read an article pn lexicanum that said the lion el'johnson wanted to rush to terra but lleman russ wanted to pacify systems on the way back so that is why i said the wolves slowed the angel dow.

Leave our dresses alone!! they airate the nethers quite comfortably, give it a try and see for your self.:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

I think there are more discussion/hating posts compared to Legion posts  lol.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (10)

Imperial Fists (10)-1

Iron Hands (10)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (11) +1

Space Wolves (8) 

Ultramarines (8)

White Scars (10)

This was a easy one for the +1 but difficult for the -1

Salamanders, Favouret army in 40k, but also are one if not the most loyal chapter/legions to the emperor and the imperium, 2nd if not equal to UM.

In the HH, they took the more causltys then every other legion combined.
And thou they didn't have a massive part in the defence of Terra, they partook in the rebuilding of the imperium in the years that followed.

The Imperial Fists, i dont have the worlds strongs reson, but I just dont really like them that much. Also i prefer the Iron Warriors.

Sorry if my history is a bit off.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (11) +1

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (10)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (11)

Space Wolves (8) 

Ultramarines (7) -1 

White Scars (10)

This is a close one because I really enjoy the bright red of Blood Angels, and Space Wolves were my first love in 40k but Dark Angels have a very cool fluff and interesting rules.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I like how people just -1 the UM without an explination. Looks like a case of "Well, everyone else hates them so why shouldn't I?"


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Blood Angels (8) +1

Dark Angels (11)

Imperial Fists (9) -1

Iron Hands (10)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (11)

Space Wolves (8) 

Ultramarines (7)

White Scars (10)

The Blood Angels have great fluff nice models and a good paint scheme, the Imperial fists on the other hand are a bunch of stuck up yellow bastards.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I like how people just -1 the UM without an explination. Looks like a case of "Well, everyone else hates them so why shouldn't I?"


No, what I like is when people call the ultramarines color scheme boring and then praise the scheme of the blood angels......They are just red! Well with a little bit of black or gold but still mostly red! :headbutt:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it's the ubiquity of the blue boys paint scheme that more annoys people than it being boring. Also, I know I personally enjoy the red/black/gold paint schemes more because I simply find the colors to go together better. It's just personal opinion.

On a another note, when can we vote a second time, or is that not allowed?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I doubt we can and if so we shouldn’t be able to. If we could that would allow some prick to push any chapter they don't like back into the damn stone age.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

The way I've seen some of these done before is that there are restrictions on how often you can vote. For example, you can vote, but then you have to wait four pages to vote again (or something along those lines). Another rule could be you can vote once every two pages, but you cannot vote for/against the same unit twice. Just some things to think about, but of course this is all up to the OP.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

I've generally seen it when one of the options reaches 0. In this case, whenever an original Legion hits 0, everyone can vote again but as you said up to the OP.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going by the same idea/rules the original thread I borrowed the concept from uses- you can only vote once until a Legion reaches 0, after that it all starts again.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark Angels (11)

Imperial Fists (9)

Iron Hands (10)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (11)

Space Wolves (7)-1

Ultramarines (7)

White Scars (11)+1

Scars because Bike armies contain large amounts of WIN.

Wolves because I just intensley dislike them. I must be related to a Dark Angel.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Probably should have started with lower scores for everyone I think so this could have been done much quicker. I know its 9 as thats how many legions there were starting... but this way, with teh rate its going.. I't'll be weeks before we've even voted off the first one.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If by the weekend there's been no significant difference I'll implement the rule where you can minus 2 Legions (still only +1 one Legion though).

Unlike the mindless peons on BoLS (yes that's where I got the idea) people are actually thinking about who they like and dislike rather than just picking on the UM- though in BoLS version the White Scars were actually eliminated before the Ultramarines.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

> Blood Angels (8)
> 
> Dark Angels (12) +1.
> 
> ...


*Dark Angels*: If im honest, I find the Traitor Legions infinitely more interesting and characterful than the Loyalist Legions - But if I was forced to choose a favourite, it would be the First Legion (for no particular reason, I like the concept of the secrecy of the Great Betrayal though, and I like the Lion most out of the Loyal Primarchs).

*Ultramarines*: I've never particually liked the Ultramarines, I have an inherent dislike of poster boys.  - Although I can appriciate the role they played during the Heresy/Scouring, I just find them too 'perfect' and unflawed.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Blood angels(8)
Dark angels(11)-1
Imperial fists(9)
Iron hands(11)+1
Raven Guard(7)
Salamanders(11)
Space wolves (7)
Ultramarines(6)
White scars(11)
I love the fists and the salamanders but the iron hands are as brutal as a chapter can get. Plus they work with the mechauicus and have survied with thier chapter world on the edge of the eye.
I dont like the dark angels more for their primarch.El'johnson is my least favoutie primarch because during the hersey he acted like a spolied chiled and got his legion to turn agansit him and his home world destoryied.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

How did he act like a spoiled child?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Someone really don't know their fluff considering it was Luthor falling to the influence of chaos that split the legion...


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Blood angels(8)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)+1

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines(6)-1

White scars(11)

i like siege warfare and i don't like the ultramarines, they're to perfect


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Blood angels(8)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines(5)-1

White scars(12)+1

CHAOS!!!!(100)+100

The white scars tactics and backround are sick.

The Ultramarines on the other hand took the armor color of the Thousand Sons and made it look bad.

It was a shame chaos isnt included, but I fixed that.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Blood angels(8)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines(5)-1

White scars(12)+1

List back to normal fixed!


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

The angles never would have fallen if El'johnson wouldnt have repaid luthor's saving his life by sending him back to calbain and then ignoring any message from him and his other marines stationed their. He also voiced that he should have been the warmaster to peutbro instead of horus, before handing him the seige cannons that would then latter be used to assualt terra.I think the DA are a fine enough legion but i cant stand el'johnson.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There was no reason to believe that the iron warriors had turned to chaos and he is the obvious choice to give the guns to. He sent Luther back because he couldn't trust him.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

true gen.ahab, curseduntildeath read descent of angels and you'll see luther ordering people *away* from the "transport" and only going going back in time and helping zahariel


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I read descant of angles though i admit is has been some time sense i read it and fallen angles. Might have gotten some deatils wrong and i forgot about the going back in time part.Honest mistake. should have just voted ulrtasmurfs...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

no, you voted the way you wanted to and none should vote anyother way.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> should have just voted ulrtasmurfs...


So it's back to downing the UM, 'cause thats what all the cool people are doing.

You've all gone and done it. I'm gonna start the Ultramar Defense Force for all those who don't hate the UM and we'll stand up for them every chance we get. With fluff, with wit and with a whole lot of sarcasim we'll hold back the ignorant hordes of haters and defend the boys in blue.:victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Blood angels(9) +1

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (6) -1

Ultramarines(5)

White scars(12)


Drunk and hairy is no way to do the Emperor's Work. Leman Russ was little more than a drunken thug, and unleashing a mob of superhuman vikings on people you're trying to incorporate into a galaxy-spanning empire doesn't seem like a particularly constructive way to earn their compliance. Despite being more or less loyal to the Imperium, the Space Wolves are still a bunch of thugs who bring all of the prowess of the Astartes to the table with none of the nobility. 

On the other hand, Sanguinius was raw goodness in a mortal form. His sacrifice for humanity shaped his legion in the centuries to come, and the Blood Angels have managed to balance their faith, their nobility and poise, and their pain to continually serve the Imperium without doubt or fear or the savagery of other Chapters who prefer close combat over tactical flexibility.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Blood angels(9)

Dark angels(11) +1

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (5) -1 

Ultramarines(5)

White scars(12)

Although I like the idea of space vikings, the overall attitude of Russ and his space marines rubs me up the wrong way. They pretend to be honourable, but are really just a bunch of drunken yobs given more power than they deserve.

If I had to pick a favourite loyalist chapter, it would probably be DA. The only legion split by the heresy, I just really like their background. Hopefully the remainder will open their eyes and join their brothers in service of the true rulers of the universe. Probably not though.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

ultra marines don't bother me that much. I just really don't think space wolves are as cool as they are ment to be.... they're wolves.... in space.... what the hell... someone mentioned vampires in space... go over the top if you're going to go... don't pick wolves... in space.

woog out!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Blood angels(9)

Dark angels(10) -1

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(7)

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (5)

Ultramarines(6) +1

White scars(12)

This from OP.


> Ultramarines- they might not have saved the Emperor but they did save the Imperium, the fact that they're so obviously misunderstood by most people as being boring and useless despite their own favoourite Legion probably having done less for the Imperium (a very peculiar complaint is that it took so long for them to get to Terra when they don't make the same criticism about the Space Wolves/Dark Angels despite those Legions being much, much slower in transit considering the distance they travelled- that's just being ignorant and hypocritical)


And I voted the Dark Angels down because... again, what Baron Spikey said at the start.

And I'm not bothering to come back to this thread to argue about the Ultramarines. I'm tired of that, just leave it, go get a life instead of insulting somebody across the Internet on the basis of what they like.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Why you got to hate on the space wolves people? Saying they are drunken bastards is totally false..... they are only drunk a fraction of the time and they are probably the most honorable chapter in existence.... probably tied with the good boys in blue. Just don't piss them off and you will have one of the best allies in the imperium. Sure, they may be a bit brutal in combat but who in the 40k universe isn’t? Oh well…. Hate on them if you will but at least come up with an actual event or an action they did that was wrong instead of just saying they are a bunch of giant angry drunk beards running around screaming bloody murder while flailing axes around like drunken hairy tornados. lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Why you got to hate on the space wolves people? Saying they are drunken bastards is totally false..... they are only drunk a fraction of the time and they are probably the most honorable chapter in existence.... probably tied with the good boys in blue. Just don't piss them off and you will have one of the best allies in the imperium. Sure, they may be a bit brutal in combat but who in the 40k universe isn’t? Oh well…. Hate on them if you will but at least come up with an actual event or an action they did that was wrong instead of just saying they are a bunch of giant angry drunk beards running around screaming bloody murder while flailing axes around like drunken hairy tornados. lol


If you stick to *their* concept of honour they'll be your friends- but they don't tell you what the rules of that honour system is until you've broken one (something that in your own concept of honourable conduct wouldn't be a broken rule).


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with wholeheartedly with ahab here. Just read through the codex and you'll find numerous examples of the honor the space wolves have. Just read about the First Armageddon War, or the Battle for Montberg Spaceport and you'll see they care more for the citizens of the imperium then almost any in the high command.

It's the same sort of arbitrary reasoning that people use to say "Blood Angels are twilight vampires!" 

All I ask is that you have thorough knowledge of what you are talking about before you make your verdict.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sasha Nein said:


> I agree with wholeheartedly with ahab here. Just read through the codex and you'll find numerous examples of the honor the space wolves have. Just read about the First Armageddon War, or the Battle for Montberg Spaceport and you'll see they care more for the citizens of the imperium then almost any in the high command.
> 
> It's the same sort of arbitrary reasoning that people use to say "Blood Angels are twilight vampires!"
> 
> All I ask is that you have thorough knowledge of what you are talking about before you make your verdict.


You mean not saying things like 'Ultramarines are too perfect'?

Don't give out that sort of advice if you can't follow it.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

Blood angels(9)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(8) +1

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (5)

Ultramarines(5) -1

White scars(12)

Ultramarines are just boring. you can't really call them a chapter, more like a lack thereof. IMO they shouldn't have even been an option

raven guard rock. Esp. against Tau, who depend on mobility


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It doesn't make the advice any less true baron. Lol


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> You mean not saying things like 'Ultramarines are too perfect'?
> 
> Don't give out that sort of advice if you can't follow it.


I don't think I'm being hypocritical at all. I've done a cursory reading of the primary SM codex and a rundown of the lexicanum article (perhaps not the most credible source but most of what is written is sound) and they look pretty infallible to me.

They were tricked into going to Calth and so were unable to participate in the battle for Terra but they soundly beat the Word Bearers and arrive back on Terra at just about full strength. They pretty much single-handedly put the Imperium back together.

They have the greatest space marine heroes, revered by the entire imperium like Calgar and the most powerful psyker Tigurius.

My point is that the Ultramarines don't have the flaws or character I believe other legions have. The Blood Angels have the Red Thirst and Black Rage, the Salamanders have the whole black skin thing going on, and the Space Wolves have their wulfen curse. I cannot help but look at the Ultramarines and see that they wrote the book on being space marines, and are just...perfect. 

However, if I'm wrong let me know, and please provide sources so I can delve deeper into their fluff myself.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well...... they did get their ass toughly kicked by the alpha legion I believe.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You'd have to read the Ultramarine novels to get a full appreciation for this but they cling so tightly to the Codex that even if they came upon a situation where straying from it's contents would be the better option they still go 'by the book' quite literally- and those that don't are heavily punished.


----------



## NeonDante (May 14, 2009)

Blood angels(9)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(8) 

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (6) +1

Ultramarines(4) -1

White scars(12)



Gonna boost the dogs... nice to see more factions without a stick up their collective rears!

And yes, more ultra hate... when you hear about how awesome someone is all the time, it's hard to think much of them. I seem to remember in a white dwarf something along the lines of "All the other chapters want to be the ultramarines. Yes, really!" Ultras are the Mary Sue of the 40K universe. Trite, but true!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

To use a comic book analogy... Ultramarines are the 'Superman' of the comic world... He's far too perfect, easily defeated by something simple, yet always portrayed as eventually comming out ontop. Hence, he's not really liked as much as your Spidermans and Batmans. Both of those are flawed or tragic and have had major difficulties to overcome... Hence, people identify with them more and so they are more loved.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Blood angels(9)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9)

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(8) 

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines(3) -1

White scars(12) +1


Who doesn't like power armoured Mongols? *Ultra-hate*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Blood Angels (9)

Dark angels(10)

Imperial fists(9) +1

Iron hands(12)

Raven Guard(8) -1

Salamanders(11)

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines(3) 

White scars(12)

Templars are the business, Crusaders in Power Armour and with big swords? Count me in! I must get round to an army of 'em some time...

C'mon, Pink Panth... I mean Corax, your legion screwed itself so you decided to play Frankenstein. WTF?

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Blood Angels (9)

Dark angels (10)

Imperial fists (10) 

Iron hands (12)

Raven Guard (7) 

Salamanders (11) +1 

Space wolves (7)

Ultramarines (2) -1

White scars (13)

Salamanders - Flamey, Flamey, Flamey! . 

Ultramarines - GW cares 'bout 'em too much, basically Superman in the 40K 'verse. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a funny side note if you did this same thread for chaos the black legion would probably be voted out first just like UM's.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Too generically evil? lol


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Blood Angels (9)
> 
> Dark angels (10)
> 
> ...


Damn, I hate the Ultras... On the other hand, even If I play IW, I respect the IF.



LukeValantine said:


> On a funny side note if you did this same thread for chaos the black legion would probably be voted out first just like UM's.


I think that's quite accurate.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

> Blood Angels (9)-1 =8
> 
> Dark angels (10)
> 
> ...


Because Ultramarines are gone, and they're the next worst now. As of 5th edition codex, Blood Angels are dripping in gold death masks and sculpted bare chests. There's artistic with fancy armour, and then there's farcical and campy. Guess which one the new Blood Angels are?

Raven Guard are awesome. Common sense, and striking from the shadows? That, and some interesting characters.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

> Blood Angels (8)
> 
> *Dark angels (9) -1*
> 
> ...


Since UM voted out...here we go again <3

Still can't get past the mass speed of White Scars. Without them I wouldn't have my bike armies .


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

An so we say farewell to the good ultramarines, may they be better liked elsewhere. 



 :cray:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I take this to mean we can vote again?
Blood Angels (7)-1

Dark angels (9) 

Imperial fists (12) 

Iron hands (12)

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (8)+1

Ultramarines-voted out

White scars (14) 

I gave my reasons once and I will not do it again.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark angels (9) 

Imperial fists (12) 

Iron hands (12)

Raven Guard (8)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (9)+1

Ultramarines-voted out

White scars (13)-1

Hooray for another vote!

Here I simply believe there is not enough info on the white scars for me to believe they deserve a spot in the top chapters. They have lots of fast attack and....that's it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Because the Ultramarines were never voted out and it was just the case that hungryugolino didn't read the other posts correctly I'm disregarding his votes, though still leaving the UM out.
The fixed list is below:
*
Blood Angels* (8)

*Dark angels* (8) -1
*
Imperial fists* (12) 

*Iron hands* (11) -1

*Raven Guard* (7)

*Salamanders* (11)
*
Space wolves* (9) 

*White scars* (14) +1

White Scars- they were at Terra, and unlike the Imperial Fists they didn't attempt to, seemingly, undo their good work by abandoning humanity to go on a revenge quest.

Iron Hands- oh boo hoo they lost their Primarch and Veteran Company so they can't take part in the Heresy and Scouring, dig deep and find a pair- at least the Raven Guard and Salamanders were decimated these guys were just wusses (who then had the cheek to complain that if they'd been at Terra the Emperor would still be alive- why weren't you at Terra then?).

Dark Angels- they did very little in the Heresy, even less in the Scouring. I know they split but you can't use the excuse that they were searching for Fallen because they didn't know any had survived till much later. They had the numbers to help out certainly, far more than the Salamanders, Raven Guard or even the Imperial Fists...but still they did nothing.

[To be honest my minus votes were a toss up between DA, IF, IH, and SW]


*If you'd like to start picking 2 Legions to minus alongside your 1 to plus* *please do so now*

Sasha Nein, gen.ahab, Kirby feel free to do so as well by adding another post after this with a single minus.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark angels (8) 

Imperial fists (12) 

Iron hands (11) 

Raven Guard (6)-1

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (9) 

White scars (14)

TBH I wanted to double negative the Blood Angels but that really wouldn’t be fair so I had to go with Dr. Frankenstein's legion.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to see the UM to, it's a shame so many are as boring and unoriginal as the claim the boys in blue are.

Blood Angels (7) -1

Dark angels (8)

Imperial fists (12) 

Iron hands (10) -1

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (9) 

White scars (15) +1

Blood Angles are just to flawed, they should have been exterminated long ago.

Never really got the Iron Hands, not really into the flesh is weak, cybrog schtick.

Love the Mongols and Ghengis Khan. Always wanted to do a WS army, until I found out Fat Bloak had one. I actualy like that there's very little fluff about them, gives you allot of room for your own creativity.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

> Blood Angels (7)
> 
> Dark angels (8)
> 
> ...


My lucky second minus. Off the Imperial Fists. Iron warriors are better at seige  and yellow just hurts my eyes at times. Never really got the whole "Lysander disppears. He comes back. We cheer. We own." thing either.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (8) -1

Imperial Fists (12)

Iron Hands (8)

Raven Guard (6) 

Salamanders (11)

Space Wolves (9) +1

White Scars (15)

There are many reasons why I picked Space Wolves but the most crucial (to me) is actually borrowed from Phil Kelly - "Space Wolves do things because its the right thing to do, not because a 10,000 year old book tells them too".

Dark Angels - need I say anything


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The quote is excatly word for word as Mr Kelly put it but I don't have that issue of WD on hand


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (7) 

Imperial Fists (11) -1

Iron Hands (8)

Raven Guard (6) 

Salamanders (11)

Space Wolves (10) 

White Scars (15)

Updated for Abomination's changes

Bright yellow mustard colored space marines! It's simply a terrible terrible terrible paint scheme that I can't seem to get over. I mean I understand the purpose of bright colors on animals (bright = dangerous = stay away) but it's just plain silly imo.

Oh and once this is over we should do more of these with chaos legions, or maybe 40k characters or something. We could maybe make a pool of 15-20 characters that people contribute then do the whole voting thing!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Blood Angels (8) +1 

Dark angels (7)

Imperial fists (10) -1 

Iron hands (9) 

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (10) 

White scars (14) -1

(Fixed the list as somehow Abomination +/- the wrong one. Then aded my votes.)

(Edit: Fixed again. Didn't see the additional post above me while I was posting. )

Blood Angels - A legion that fights the Psychic tragerdy of loosing its Primarch every day, yet manages to turn that to their advantage.

Imperial Fist - Sorry, but theres just not enough about them to make me love them. They could have been awesome, they should have been awesome.. but they got turned kinda meh. That and I dislike the yellow colourscheme... too many jokes about 'Chicken Marines'.

White Scars - Bikes on the battlefeild just doesn't work, and the philosophy of a fast and vicious attack is done much better by the Blood Angels.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Blood Angels (9) -1

Dark angels (7)

Imperial fists (9)

Iron hands (9) 

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (10) 

White scars (13) 

*Angel-Hate* I just hate the whole living saints, angels and descent from heaven theme.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Blood Angels (8) - 1

Dark angels (7)

Imperial fists (9)

Iron hands (9) + 1

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (11)

Space wolves (10)

White scars (13)

gotta keep iron hands going, plus extensive use of bionics is cool, makes them harder to kill oh and there dreads heads

blood angels, well there reli just pretty boys and they have to many dreads lol


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Blood Angels (8) 

Dark angels (7)

Imperial fists (9)

Iron hands (8) -1

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (12)+1

Space wolves (10)

White scars (13)

Burn baby burn!!! Who needed those pansy women with there flamers when Salamanders have more flamers, better flamers and eat Chuck Norris for breakfast!!

Tough choice for me but i had to go for Iron hand for 1 and only 1 reason....there the only faction i know almsot nothing about that and they are the only faction left not to have there own codex or hero.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (11) 

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (11)

Raven Guard (7)

Salamanders (10)+1

Space Wolves (8)

Ultramarines (6)-1

White Scars (10)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Blood Angels (8) 

Dark angels (7)

Imperial fists (9)

Iron hands (8) 

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (13)+1

Space wolves (10)

White scars (13)

fixed for hemo.... Should be at least.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Why the heck are so many people using the wrong list? lol


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

My apologies, I must've copied the wrong list.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes thanks gen.ahab, that's correct at least for me.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well BoLS finished their Loyalist Legion Challenge and are in the 2nd round of the Traitor Legion Challenge.

BoLS favourite Loyalist Legion is- Raven Guard


*Anyway remember to -1 two legions and +1 one legion.*


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

> Blood Angels (8)
> 
> Dark Angels (7)
> 
> ...


Will edit in reasons shortly.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark Angels (7)

Imperial Fists (10) 

Iron Hands (7) 

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (9) 

White Scars (13) 

ANGRY MARINES!! (1) +1?

no?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Emet said:


> Blood Angels (8)
> 
> Dark Angels (7)
> 
> ...


:stop:unish::nono: Really though:rofl: (I have found that the faces amuse me greatly.)


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark Angels (7)

Imperial Fists (11) +1

Iron Hands (7)

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (8) -1

White Scars (13) 


Because i can vote again i will do all i can to get rid of the space puppies. 

and i just picked a neat sounding SM legion.

woog out!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Blood Angels (8)

Dark Angels (8) +1

Imperial Fists (10)

Iron Hands (6) -1

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (8) -1

White Scars (13)

Dark Angels Love'em and play'em

Iron Hands: Dont know to much about them.

Space Wolves: Dont like'em to much.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Got to Sub the pups man.


----------



## Fenge (Dec 25, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)-1

Dark Angels (6)-1

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (6)

Raven Guard (6)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (7)

White Scars (13) 

Ultramarines (1)+1

+1 for Ultramarines because they are a very caracterfull chapter with a huge amount of very interresting fluff.

-1 For Dark Angels. I find their fluff boring and trivial.

-1 For Blood Angels. Because in my oppinion there is nothing cool about crazy twilight vampires in power armor.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's the correct list, ignoring Fenge's attempts to bring back the Ultramarines.

*Blood Angels* (7)
*
Dark Angels* (7)
*
Imperial Fists* (11)

*Iron Hands* (6)

*Raven Guard* (6)
*
Salamanders* (13)

*Space Wolves* (7) 
*
White Scars* (13)


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

dam... wrong list


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Blood Angels (7)

Dark Angels (6)-1

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (6)

Raven Guard (5)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (8)+1

White Scars (13) 



yay, the smurfs are done!!!. space wolves +1 because they are space vikings
Dark angels -1 because they are depressing and mean monks, who wear green armour and have a dick head for a primarch.
Blood angels -1 because i like the other legions too much 

edit* damn, ninja'd


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> Blood Angels (7)
> 
> Dark Angels (7)+1
> 
> ...


Dark Angels = Best Fluff (+1)

White Scars = Pre teens showing off their bikes (-1)

Wolves = Tards who need to shave (-1)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Don_Keyballs said:


> Dark Angels = Best Fluff (+1)
> 
> White Scars = Pre teens showing off their bikes (-1)
> 
> Wolves = Tards who need to shave (-1)


thats sad, there should be a 3 day limit on posts on this, not 3 minute 
so i will change it back
Blood Angels (6)-1

Dark Angels (6)-1

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (6)

Raven Guard (5)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (8)+1

White Scars (13) 

there


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

I removed my first one completely if you didn't notice. So your second one is unjustified. Just so ya know


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

This the list as it stands guys- ignore mcmuffins post above (though I did count the -1 BA as you had a minus choice still outstanding)

Blood Angels (6)

Dark Angels (7)

Imperial Fists (11)

Iron Hands (6)

Raven Guard (5)

Salamanders (13)

Space Wolves (7)

White Scars (13)


----------



## Fenge (Dec 25, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Here's the correct list, ignoring Fenge's attempts to bring back the Ultramarines.[/B] (13)


Sorry about trying to vote the Ultras back. 
I missed the part about being eliminated was final.

again sorry, woops :blush:


----------

